# Valentine's Day Massacre



## Moxley Manor (Jan 5, 2011)

Moxley Manor Haunted House will be open on February 11th and the 14th for a Valentines Day Massacre. This year give your significant other the gift of SCREAM! Tickets can be purchased online via moxleymanor.com for $12 using our special promo code.


----------

